
Show HN: Nugget – We email you a new startup opportunity every day - jv22222
https://nugget.one
======
NicheDiver
I absolutely love the thought of this. I think getting a pre-screened idea
every day will be a great way to practice validating ideas, contemplating
customer dev tasks, thinking through potential MVPs and determining what "the
next right step" should be. If nothing else it will expose people to
niches/businesses/processes they would otherwise never know about or consider,
which could lead to even more/better/different ideas.

The community aspect sounds interesting too because if you've had a handful of
stinkers in your portfolio (and who hasn't?) then you might not trust your own
judgment much anymore. Assuming the community is well-moderated and
"judgement/asshole free" there could be some MASSIVE strides made by devs who
need help in this department.

~~~
jv22222
Wow, I'm so glad you said that, those were my thoughts exactly when we first
started exploring this idea and ultimately why we launched too.

We're also thinking of adding a podcast to the mix to since we're both
podcasters.

Anyway, thanks for the comment :)

~~~
NicheDiver
A podcast, eh? Now you're talking my language. (I'm a dev looking to build
software for podcasters. In the mean time, until I settle on what needs to be
built, I've been building an audience by helping podcasters promote their
shows.)

Will your podcast be the common "two-dudes" format or are you planning to
deviate from that somehow in order to stand out? ;)

~~~
jv22222
Um... Two dudes? ;)

~~~
NicheDiver
Oops! Are you female? ;)

~~~
rbobby
Startup opportunity #1... HN dating app ;)

------
throwaway2016a
Very interesting idea. I'm a firm believer, though, that the best new
businesses are ones that scratch your own itch. I've never been able to relate
with entrepreneurs that seek out the most profitable idea vs the one they are
passionate about that solves a problem they are familiar with.

Also, domain knowledge goes a long way and I feel like I'm unlikely to have
domain knowledge in the areas of a lot of the nuggets.

Incidentally there are a crop of technical authors that are the same way. They
will write books on whatever is hot and sometimes they had never even used the
technology before starting the process. And some of them are very successful.
It's just not for me.

------
jv22222
Just in case anyone is wondering, this is not really about ideas.

We source problems people have expressed a desire to pay to solve then we
analyze them (ie research customers, basic validation, etc.).

Then we email the promising finds to our list and also community.

Just starting out so it would be great to get your feedback not matter what it
may be.

Many thanks!

------
zenincognito
What's your use case ? What sort of a demographics will find this useful?

Apologies for being a bit blunt here. If I am a founder looking to startup,
why would I pay a $97 monthly fee once I can find an idea that is intresting ?

I have been part of paid community like dnforum , seo communities, but they
rarely provide a continuous stream of benefits or use beyond the first couple
of months. Furthermore, the only reason for me being a part of such
communities was that they showed immediate benefit. For an example, with
Dnforum I got access to selling forum which was not available without the paid
membership.

~~~
jv22222
You are the demographic! (I think)

The community isn't like other forums it is a 100% focused on helping
entrepreneurs break through current blockers to achieve their next
entrepreneurial goal.

I've personally built and sold a bootstrapped product from the ground up.
Along with the opportunities we source, I, Ken and other community members,
will act like an ongoing mastermind group.

Also note, the dynamic and engagement is quite different if people are paying
for something as they tend to see more value in it.

------
joekinley
After signing up for that free nugget, I have no way of getting back to the
main Page.. this is a little annoying. Also, that gif.. i don't know it's a
little weird. And, are you sure you are allowed to use that on a commercial
site?

Regarding gifs, on your 404 page there is another gif, with copyrighted
material, and even a Netflix logo visible, I doubt you have the permission to
use this in a commercial way.

~~~
joekinley
Oh, and if I enter nothing into the search box on your 404 page, I get a list
of all pages you have. Even old home versions with an old discount (?). There
might be laws that might force you to give that discount in some countries.

~~~
boaticus
Oh, great catch on the search. More great feedback! And thanks for signing up.

------
joekinley
This looks just like sparrk.co ... which I was very excited about back then,
but then they just went silent.

Let's hope this will be different.

~~~
jv22222
Thanks for pointing out that site. One difference we have is we're not just
coming up with ideas.

We source all our opportunities from real people who've told us about a
specific pain point they would pay to have solved.

This then acts as a pointer for us to explore further. Then we do a little
more research and analysis about the problem space. If we think it's
worthwhile, then we send it out.

To give you an example, to date we've gone through over 70 opportunities and
of those we feel only 17 are good enough to send to customers.

~~~
joekinley
Are you sure you will be able to come up with a new "nugget" every single day
for even 700 consecutive days?

~~~
jv22222
Based on research and sourcing methods I'm 99.99% confident.

Which is better than most saas aps SLAs ;)

------
scalatohaskell
I think this is very good idea. It seems like it can be pretty useful, let's
see if it will be :)

------
joekinley
There are no information whatsoever on what your payment options are.

~~~
boaticus
Excellent feedback, thanks! (I'm Justin's co-founder) Would you expect to see
credit card logos beneath the buttons? A powered by Stripe badge?

~~~
joekinley
Well I would like to know how I am able to pay. Maybe in the US everyone
assumes that credit card is an option, but as I come from germany, I would
like to be able to pay via Paypal. The thing is, there are different options
to pay with paypal, as I am able to use it with debit payment, and in order to
be able to accept that on your part, you need certain things. Sadly I can't
help you there.

I had the exact same problem with sparrk.co. They tried to provide me with a
Paypal payment link, but that didn't allow me to use it as they needed this
debit payment thing.

